# from Argentina



## maxithx (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, My name is Max I am from Argetina, I post my big project I hope that like you!!!
Best Regards
Max
Please click the next link you hace 300 hundreds pictures of all project... I be waiting your opinions!!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/maxithx/SalaPublico#


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## maxithx (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, I would appreciate your opinions about this work. Your comments are important...
Thank You 
Best Regards
Max


----------



## faxmonkey (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like a business not really a home theater. Is this a home theater?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like quite a project!..Very nice..:T
What size screen is that?..Some details of the equipment would be nice..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job, was this a DIY project? Looks like you put a lot of effort into the room. How did you decide on the room treatments?


----------



## maxithx (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, thank you very much!!! This is a Home Theater, and the Screen is 170 inches stewart THX studiotek.
The system is JBL Synthesis Two, and the projector SONY Qualia 004. I am really the home theater design, I am too make all project, and the acoustics, I make all panels. The room is a THX certified.
Well thank you best regards!!!


----------



## maxithx (Aug 21, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Nice place! Not only the theater but the house too. I have to say I am a little envious of the room you have. Thanks for the build pics...it's fun to see the progress and development from start to finish.


----------

